# Emirates ID & E Gate Card



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All

Has anyone tried linking their e-gate card to their Emirates ID card yet?

I have neither at the moment but *hopefully *my ID card arrives tomorrow and the plan was to get an e-gate card at the airport on my way home this week.

To save carrying 2 cards around, I was just going to add my e-gate to the ID *BUT *when I called today for directions to their office in the airport, the lady advised me not to do this as it doesn't work properly?!?

Just wanted to see if anyone has any experience of this as I'd prefer to just have the one card but not if it defeats the purpose....

Thanks

Sherry


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

The guy at the information counter as you go into T3 departures does it, 24 hours afaik.
So just take your ID with you and ask them before you fly, if they s


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I was also advised not to link them. Interestingly by the guy in the bank at the Immigration department. It's not even like there's much difference in the price of the e-gate and adding the service onto the ID card so I don't think it's a ploy to get more money out of us. Anyway, I went the additional card route.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks...looks like 2 cards it is


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The E-Gate system is actually brilliantly run, whoever designed and implemented should run all the other government departments in Dubai.

Getting your card takes no more than 15 minutes, and I renewed mine last week, I was literally in and out of the Dnata office in under 5 minutes. 

When you consider that this card lets you transit through the airport without showing your passport, it's extremely well organised. No need for copies of every document imaginable, no pointless bureaucracy, no ever-changing rules.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The e-gate card and emirates ID do link. I have a friend who uses it frequently. the problem that we figured out - the e-gate expires after 2 years and the emirates ID expires after 3 years (if you are under freezone license). 

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

If you require assistance with your Emirates ID, please get in touch with us on twitter @EmiratesID_HELP or on facebook: Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA).

Have a nice day


----------

